# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Andrei "Pitbull" Arlovski

## davinci191

Well here is record. Who the hell has he fought to even be considered to fight the the best in the world? Fedor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell even put him against Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira. And he will still get RAPED!!!!!!

Win Paul Buentello 
Win Justin Eilers 
Win Tim Sylvia 
Win Wesley Correira TKO 
Win Vladimir Matyushenko
Win Ian Freeman 
Loss Pedro Rizzo 5 
Loss Ricco Rodriguez 
Win Aaron Brink 
Win Roman Zentsov 
Win Michael Tielrooy 
Loss Viacheslav

----------


## sonar1234

> Well here is record. Who the hell has he fought to even be considered to fight the the best in the world? Fedor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell even put him against Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira. And he will still get RAPED!!!!!!
> 
> Win Paul Buentello 
> Win Justin Eilers 
> Win Tim Sylvia 
> Win Wesley Correira TKO 
> Win Vladimir Matyushenko
> Win Ian Freeman 
> Loss Pedro Rizzo 5 
> ...


Thruth is that Andea needs to move up and move fast, he needs to go to Pride ASAP cause they are feeding him second grade fighters now since he beat Silva.

Andrea has gotten a lot better then he was and i would really enjoy seeing him in Pride against Fedor and other great heavyweights.

----------


## Kraye

Andrea has gotten alot better but he can't improve his chin. Rizzo's one-two dropped Andrea hard, no knee wobble or "oh , he's hurt", he was planted on the canvas. He reminds of Sapp in the way a good one or 2 punches can drop him like yersterday's news unlike many other fighters who can take a few solid blows to the head, wobble, retreat, move and shake it off.
Andrea needs to work on his defense ALOT to avoid future KO's by worthy opponents, its possible but I can't see Andrea wanting a rematch with Rizzo or fights with Rizzo skilled opponents anytime soon.

----------


## simm

Totally agree with kraye......Arlovski has no chin at all imo...Relies on his speed and power..With a good chin he would be soooooo much betta.....

----------


## davinci191

Let's say he gets to pride. who can he beat?

Fedor Emelianenko?
Mirko Filipovic?
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira?
Mark Hunt?
Kevin Randleman?
Sergei Kharitonov?

I would say, not a god damn one of them!

----------


## tallyjuice

Have you noticed how his body has changed over the past few years. How much weight did he go up?

----------


## davinci191

> Thruth is that Andea needs to move up and move fast, he needs to go to Pride ASAP cause they are feeding him second grade fighters now since he beat Silva.
> 
> Andrea has gotten a lot better then he was and i would really enjoy seeing him in Pride against Fedor and other great heavyweights.


i agree he needs to advance but I dont think he will last long. bet he ends up like heath hearing.

----------


## USfighterFC

No doubt the guy has evolved greatly but like the other guys said his chin is very very suspect.......i have a video where vycheslav datik knocks him out cold with ONE clean shot and datsik did not weight more than 205 pounds. He's a great counter striker, but everyone he has fought and beaten arent top knotch fighters at all, the real test wont come until he fights a Pride fighter, funny even sylvia himself said that he could beat all heavies in Pride EXCEPT fedor.

----------


## davinci191

> No doubt the guy has evolved greatly but like the other guys said his chin is very very suspect.......i have a video where vycheslav datik knocks him out cold with ONE clean shot and datsik did not weight more than 205 pounds. He's a great counter striker, but everyone he has fought and beaten arent top knotch fighters at all, the real test wont come until he fights a Pride fighter, funny even sylvia himself said that he could beat all heavies in Pride EXCEPT fedor.


Did Tim Sylvia really say that? My god man, I think that guy has no business in this game what so ever! He's a damn bum!

----------


## USfighterFC

> Did Tim Sylvia really say that? My god man, I think that guy has no business in this game what so ever! He's a damn bum!



I dont think tim sylvia is a bum at all....i think he's pretty under rated actually.....he got stupid against mir and went to the ground for what reason....against arlovski he got caught plain and simple....he knocked ricco into next week among plenty of others

----------


## davinci191

> I dont think tim sylvia is a bum at all....i think he's pretty under rated actually.....he got stupid against mir and went to the ground for what reason....against arlovski he got caught plain and simple....he knocked ricco into next week among plenty of others


Ok maybe Bum was a bit harsh. but let me ask you, do you think he would beat any of these fighters?

Fedor Emelianenko?
Mirko Filipovic?
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira?
Mark Hunt?
Kevin Randleman?
Sergei Kharitonov?

I say he wouldnt have a snowball's chance in hell!!!!!!

----------


## Hunter

You know I think about this alot and AA. Sergie K would be a war both good boxers but I give the edge to AA also both have solid backgrounds in Sambo. Alex E hasn't fought anyone of name and won so he is really an unknown what we do know is that he has Raw Talent and in 2-3 years we could see a larger more powerful Em****ako(spelling sorry). Here is my heavyweight rankings Fedor,Nog,Crocop,(tie)AA and Sergie,A.Em****ako. thats the way I see the top five

----------


## USfighterFC

> You know I think about this alot and AA. Sergie K would be a war both good boxers but I give the edge to AA also both have solid backgrounds in Sambo. Alex E hasn't fought anyone of name and won so he is really an unknown what we do know is that he has Raw Talent and in 2-3 years we could see a larger more powerful Em****ako(spelling sorry). Here is my heavyweight rankings Fedor,Nog,Crocop,(tie)AA and Sergie,A.Em****ako. thats the way I see the top five



Pretty good top 5. I'm curious to see how aleksander emelianenko develops. Pride isnt really giving him great matchups. They put him against cro-cop with 4 fights under his belt. He seems to have come into his own in the last few fights now that he has dropped weight he looks so much faster. Pride isnt really fond of the emelianenko brothers and neither are the japanese fans. I hope they dont pull their shit on either of them.

----------


## Hunter

> Pretty good top 5. I'm curious to see how aleksander emelianenko develops. Pride isnt really giving him great matchups. They put him against cro-cop with 4 fights under his belt. He seems to have come into his own in the last few fights now that he has dropped weight he looks so much faster. Pride isnt really fond of the emelianenko brothers and neither are the japanese fans. I hope they dont pull their shit on either of them.


Thank you for the compliment. I agree I think that as I said we could see a bigger and more powerful Emelianko in Alex.

----------


## tapout32

Arlovski = MONSTER!!!

----------


## simm

Arlovski = NO CHIN!!!

----------


## Hunter

> Arlovski = NO CHIN!!!


Oh yeah he got knocked out by a guy with heavy hands that connected on a solid cross. How many years ago was this? Could he have improved his defence by now? Or wait maybe he got caught on the button so to speak by a guy with heavy hands .I bet Fedor doesn't have a chin either becouse of how bad Fujita rocked him. Don't accuse me of being an AA not hugger becouse he is no where near prides holy trininity of heavies but I thinked ranked around 4th with Sergie.

----------


## soo2bhuge

Everybody keeps bringing up Rizzo and Rodriguez and how AA has a weak chin. AA was 21 or 22 when he fought both of them and at the time, these guys were at the top of the MMA fight scene. Back then, you could compare Rizzo and Rodriguez to any of the top fighters of today. To say that AA has a weak chin is really stupid because he hung in with both Rodriguez and Rizzo for 3 rounds and he took a lot of shots to the chin before he was finally knocked down. 
Anyone on this forum can land a good shot on Bob Sapp and knock him out. That's the bottom line...everyone can knockout anyone with a good shot to the right spot. I know first-hand that after more than 10 minutes of fighting, the defenses go down a bit and a fighter gets tired, which is exactly what happened to AA. If anything is to blame for those losses, it's his inaxperience and perhaps conditioning (he had never faced anyone of Rizzo or Rodriguez calliber until that point). 
Fedor got rocked by Fujita and CroCop with shots to the head...does that mean he has a weak head? 
Let's not forget Nate Quarry who got knocked out by Franklin just a few months ago. Until Franklin, who did he face? He got caught with not one but two great, clean shots. Until then, he had never been knocked out. Same goes for Jeremy Horn who got rocked by Chuck Liddell. Same goes for Couture against Liddell. 
Chuck, Rizzo, Rodrigues all come from stand-up fighting styles. Either boxing, muay thai or whatever. This is their specialty just like it's Couture specialty to take people to the ground and pound them. 
I've seen AA train cause I trained at his gym and I know the guys he is training with. Trust me when i tell you that he does not have a weak chin. He goes toe-to-toe with some top boxing and muay thai guys. One of whom is actually on his way to Ireland for the golden gloves as we speak. 
If anything, we can blame UFC for having a poor excuse for a HW division. Does AA have a chance in Pride's division...i think so. He's fast, has excellent ground game and defenses. He just hasn't been tested yet.

----------


## USfighterFC

To me that's why I think he's a bit overrated.....he hasnt been tested yet and he's #4 in the rankings based on him cleaning up the UFC's b and C level fighters.....he hasnt fought one A level fighter since 2002 and we all know what happened before 2002. Tim Sylvia can be arguably an A level fighter but he hasnt really beaten anyone except Ricco and that was it and I'm sorry to say I think Ricco was on the decline anyway with consecutive losses to Nogueira and Rizzo after Sylvia and no top tier wins after that. AA shows great counter punching skill and ground skills but he's never faced any serious opposition since he's become this destroyer of worlds. When it comes to golden gloves to me it isnt that huge of a deal....especially when sean gannon wins them on more than one occassion and gets schooled against a C level fighter...no disrespect intended.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I think Arlovski should stay put in the UFC if he wants to stay champion..if he were to go to Pride..the HW competition there is 90% better and he would find himself working his way up after a few losses..he could improve and maybe make some waves but be Pride HW champion? No!

----------


## Hunter

Is AA a destoyer of worlds...No. Is he young yes in my eyes someday will he be yes. He is young give him time.

----------


## USfighterFC

Oh i dont doubt his skills he's a very gifted fighter and you're absolutely right he's still young. I just question his ranking and his status as everyone puts him right now. He just hasnt shown his guts yet. He will, he has to.

----------


## simm

Arlovski is so explosive that he has only been ko'd when he has worn himself out physically...Wat i mean is when you are drained of energy you are more suceptible to being ko'd...Watch his fight with that young russian guy many years ago!! They were around same age then too..Obviously arlovskis game has improved by a great margin yet i see him as having severe problems in pride...Never really seen arlovskis ground game either!! **** listening to joe rogan as he hypes up everybody no matter what they are capable of....Arlovski will keep improving so long as he moves to pride NOW,,,ufc has nobody!!!!!

----------

